# Ram 8/24/11



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Leaving today. Water has been basicly changing a lil everyday between a decent blue to greenish blue. However, have seen tuna jumping every morning this week no matter how the water looks.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Alpike for the update. Very helpful


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks is not enough to express our gratitude for posting your reports from the Ram. 

Gracias!!!!
Danke sehr!
Arigato!
Grazie!


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

JMB said:


> Thanks is not enough to express our gratitude for posting your reports from the Ram.
> 
> Gracias!!!!
> Danke sehr!
> ...


X2!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

JMB said:


> Thanks is not enough to express our gratitude for posting your reports from the Ram.
> 
> Gracias!!!!
> Danke sehr!
> ...


x3!! :thumbup:


----------

